

How Twitter could be worth nothing in a year - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-9981717-17.html

======
jacobbijani
Isn't this the EXACT thing that happened to Friendster? If someone had made
the same prediction about them around this time, they would be absolutely
correct.

------
josefresco
"Twitter may be a destination for millions of people and a great place for
self-indulged "Internet celebrities" to massage their egos as more and more
people follow them"

Author and Internet celeb Don Reisinger has 1325 followers ...

/massage

------
jfornear
I don't understand why every article cites that twitterers tweet 15 times a
day on average. That is total BS, unless they are counting 1 tweet to 15
followers as 15 tweets. Maybe my sample is bad, but I would assert that Scoble
and Arrington types are inflating that figure.

